# trek 2200 got ran over..new medone or 2.3?



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

last friday in laguna a guy decided that turning right infront of me was the best thing he could do at that moment in time. because of his actions my trek 2200 is destroyed and i have a sprained shoulder and a tear in my rotater cuff.
i need to get another road bike but im not sure which model to go with. im 195 lb and i ride every day normaly. i should have about 3k to spend on a replacement bike. i was thinking that because the frame specs are the same between the 2.3 and the medone that the 2.3 would be a better buy and i could get a nicer set to wheels to go with her. or i could get the medone 4.5 or 4.7. what do you guys think?


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

karlmichael said:


> last friday in laguna a guy decided that turning right infront of me was the best thing he could do at that moment in time. because of his actions my trek 2200 is destroyed and i have a sprained shoulder and a tear in my rotater cuff.
> i need to get another road bike but im not sure which model to go with. im 195 lb and i ride every day normaly. i should have about 3k to spend on a replacement bike. i was thinking that because the frame specs are the same between the 2.3 and the medone that the 2.3 would be a better buy and i could get a nicer set to wheels to go with her. or i could get the medone 4.5 or 4.7. what do you guys think?



I compared 2.3 to madone 4.5, and went with the 2.3 and better wheels. A month later, and I'd make the same decision. I like the 2.3 a lot. I really like the 2010 paint scheme.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Are you set on a Trek? For 3K you could get a better bike for the money - at least in my eyes.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

natethomas2000 said:


> Are you set on a Trek? For 3K you could get a better bike for the money - at least in my eyes.


Oh, yeah, sorry.... I didn't spend $3k.. I spent about $1400. Good sales around labor day.


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*the 4.7 medone*

i found a 2008 4.7 medone with full ultrega set and the bontrager race wheel set for 2200 new. i was thinking of the 2.3 with some stronger wheels due to my 195lb weight but the 4.7 seems like a great deal. i have the bike on hold and the shop is cool waiting for my insurance check to come in. im excited for a new ride but my old bike was all set up and didnt need to be adjusted for my body shape and size

karl 

keep on riding


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

"If" you were going to spend $3K on a Trek, I'd get an '*09 Madone 5.2 Pro/Performance*.

They're unloading them now.
I've even seen them as low as $2,700.
(that'll bring a 5.X Madone in at under $3K with tax!).


----------



## karlmichael (Sep 17, 2009)

*thanks for the help*

well it looks like im going to drop the hammer on a 4.7 last years model. it has bontrager race with ful ultegra set. my wife is kinda upset at the cost of 2200 for it and i dont think i can get her to agree to the 2700 cost of a 5.2. i might have to pay for the bike out of my own pocket BECAUSE the guy who hit me was an Illegal from mexico..so that kinda sucks.

karl j neill

keep on riding


----------

